# Cool B12 road race car



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I thought you all might enjoy this. You don't see too many B12 road race cars out there.










Check it out *HERE*.


----------



## Conley (Aug 7, 2007)

That is awesome! I wish there were more details. I want those wheels!


----------



## million3g (Mar 13, 2009)

bitchin yo


----------

